

Ask HN: How is the tech scene in Canada? - dshep

I guess I am specifically wondering about Vancouver, Toronto, and Montreal.
======
hjay
I live in Vancouver. There are quite a few startups in the Gastown area, and a
few small offices for large companies like Microsoft, SAP (not that small),
and Amazon, and recently, Facebook and Twitter (to come?).

In terms of the work, I've been seeing a lot of Java, and C#/.NET work in
Vancouver. Which for me as someone whose experience has been full-stack web
development (LAMP/WAMP, PHP, SQL/no-sql DBs, HTML/CSS, JS frameworks), it's
quite hard to find a suitable positions.

Also a few Ruby positions opening up lately, but very few.

All I know about Toronto is Google has an office there while they don't in
Vancouver. It'd be best if a local Toronto or Montreal dev could provide some
insight.

